# Pier sharkin



## extremejigging (Nov 17, 2011)

Im interested in pier shark fishing. But im curious as to how to get a big bait out without paddling it out. Any suggestions?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Balloons work pretty well. What's the plan once you hook into it?


----------



## extremejigging (Nov 17, 2011)

Well i would walk them down the pier to the beach. Ah ballons....nice


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

extremejigging said:


> Well i would walk them down the pier to the beach.


Easier said than done

Navarre Beach pier allows shark fishing.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> Easier said than done


x2

I would be wary of the shark going under the pier while you were walking it back down and getting wrapped around and tangled in the pilings. Just something to think about.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to shark fish in the late 70's and early eighties quite a bit. We would thread our hook and leader through a bonita, half a jack crevalle, barracuda, etc... We would then start pulling line off the real and draping in over the railing. After that we would put a pair of gloves on and twirly the leader round and round and literally sling the bait out there. On a north wind you can put the bait in a box and let it float out with the wind then pull it out of the box.


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

First of the week, I saw guys shark fishing off Navarre Pier, middle of day, one guy had a black drun, (several pounds, ) tied to a garbage bag for shark bait , blown up, with the north Wind, it had no problem blowing it out 50-100 yeds,, One guy had one (shark) on, got him to pier,lost him for what ever the reason, he was using Bonita, was pretty good size shark, not sure of kind.. , but was good day as only about 5 people fishing, Water was murkey, strong wind, cold. no one fishing in close, too windy I think. Usually are several , bait fishing about half way out, but even whiting and pompano, were safe at Navarre Pier that day. I did see few mullet, in couple of schools close to shore, but not many in each school.


----------



## extremejigging (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

PENSACOLA PIER does not allow sharkfishing... just lettin u know...


----------

